# Hilfe beim Wallpaper



## Deagl0r (16. September 2005)

Hallo

Nachdem man mir hier das letzte mal so gut und schnell geholfen hat, habe ich die hoffnung das man mir auch hier helfen kann...

Mich würde mal interessieren wie man so etwas machen kann...
Ich finde es sieht irre aus und würde gerne auch ein bisschen damit rumspielen... Kann mir vielleicht einer ein link zum einem tut geben, oder mir irgendwie anders weiter helfen?

Das bild das ich meine leigt hier


----------



## regurge (16. September 2005)

das ganze nennt sich "Trendwhores", ist eine kombination mit einem 3d Prg. ala 3dsmax und Photoshop


----------



## Deagl0r (16. September 2005)

Oh man... schade

Powa sache... und ich dachte sowas in der art würde auch mit PS gehen...

Aber trotzdem thx


----------

